# Using repashy calcium plus?



## ktdarts (Nov 14, 2011)

I see repashy has the best results for supplemental use. I wanted to know do you use supervite and super pig with the calcium plus since it already has vitamins and a bit of super pig in it. Is the repashy vitamin A necessary? I am under the impression CALCIUM PLUS has all of them combined, am I wrong. Also does it have D3 in it because I thought it was needed.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

CalPlus is a mixture of supervite and cal (MeD I think) so you don't need the supervite. There is some superpig (6% maybe?) but many people prefer to add more. There is Vit A in it as well. If you have poorly supplemented or older frogs, adding extra Vit A may help with production of good clutches. If you are supplementing froglets, plain CalPlus will be fine (though rotating other brands in occasionally would be a good idea)...you can add some superpig if you want. There is Cal NoD, but the rest have D3 (in different concentrations).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Allan Repashy assured me in a personal email that Repashy Calcium Plus is designed as an all in one suppliment for dart frogs. You do NOT need the Supervite. Allan said that the Supervite was designed more for "Old School" froggers who prefer to dose calcium and vitamins separately. There is some Superpig mixed into the Calcium Plus so it is not necessary but some of us prefer to dust with a little Superpig now and then, anyway for even better color. There is also Vitamin A in the Calcium Plus. The Repashy Vitamin A was designed for frogs with a deficiency. Calcium Plus also has the vitamin D necessary. Rotating other brands in now and then may be even better.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

well said doug


----------

